# June Jams - LTA Depot - Murfreesboro ?



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Anyone going to this? I figure most will be waiting for the "Vinny"

Several good shows this weekend..



*Saturday, June 23rd*

Vacaville, CA - Vacaville Sound Challenge - 1X SQL and SPL at Audio Xperts
Groveport, OH - E.A.S. Summer Sizzler - 1X SQL and SPL at Elite Automotive Specialists

*Sunday, June 24th*


Columbus, OH - South Side Summer Show-off Series I - 2X SQL and SPL at Columbus Motor Speedway, hosted by South Side Audio
Sacramento, CA - SPL Smackdown - 1X Sound Pressure League contests at West Coast Customs/Car Audio
Murfreesboro, TN - June Jams - 2X SQL, SPL, and Show & Shine at LTA Depot


----------

